# Best Coil Spring for SC Heckler?



## Awhitt82 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello,

I’m new to the Santa Cruz brand as well as E-bikes & VPP linkage system.
I’m coming from a 2020 Trek Fuel Ex 9.9 Project One.
I’ll be transferring my Fox DHX2 shock with Cane Creek Progressive spring. 
Using the TF Tuned calculator it looks like I’ll need a 550lb spring being 180lbs geared up. 
What spring type works best for this bike & VPP? Fox SLS linear spring or stick with the Cane Creek progressive spring?
I’ll be running a Fox Factory 38 GRIP2 170mm fork with Vorsprung Smashpot coil conversion.
Thank you!


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

Is the length and travel correct between the 2

E.g 210x55 etc


----------



## Awhitt82 (Feb 26, 2018)

weeksy950 said:


> Is the length and travel correct between the 2
> 
> E.g 210x55 etc


Yes, it’s a 210X55


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

Harsh as this may sound, I doubt you'll notice 
If the rebound is right, it'll feel fine. The exact spring type, I doubt you'll notice


----------



## Awhitt82 (Feb 26, 2018)

weeksy950 said:


> Harsh as this may sound, I doubt you'll notice
> If the rebound is right, it'll feel fine. The exact spring type, I doubt you'll notice


Well spring type I think would make a difference. If I run a linear spring it could blow through travel unless VPP is more progressive toward the end of travel and ramps up some or run a progressive spring where it will ramp up more through travel and prevent harsh bottom out. 
I sent an email to Santa Cruz tech support, but who knows when I’ll hear back.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

Awhitt82 said:


> Well spring type I think would make a difference. If I run a linear spring it could blow through travel unless VPP is more progressive toward the end of travel and ramps up some or run a progressive spring where it will ramp up more through travel and prevent harsh bottom out.
> I sent an email to Santa Cruz tech support, but who knows when I’ll hear back.


You really pushing it that hard? 

Not trying to insult you here, but we riders often over think it.

Just fit something and get out riding. The details will look after themselves


----------



## Awhitt82 (Feb 26, 2018)

weeksy950 said:


> You really pushing it that hard?
> 
> Not trying to insult you here, but we riders often over think it.
> 
> Just fit something and get out riding. The details will look after themselves


Not at all, but a linear vs progressive spring can make a difference on how the rear suspension feels or works… I just don’t understand all the engineering & technical stuff for it like the leverage ratios.


----------



## garlic-breead (8 mo ago)

i had a great experience on an MRP progressive spring for things like park days but found the linear spring better for every day rideing


----------



## Awhitt82 (Feb 26, 2018)

garlic-breead said:


> i had a great experience on an MRP progressive spring for things like park days but found the linear spring better for every day rideing


That’s what I was looking for! Thank you!
According to TF Tuned calculator at 180lbs geared with 55mm stroke & 150mm wheel travel at 28% sag I’ll need a spring rate of 536 so the Fox SLS 550 should do the trick.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

Awhitt82 said:


> Not at all, but a linear vs progressive spring can make a difference on how the rear suspension feels or works… I just don’t understand all the engineering & technical stuff for it like the leverage ratios.


I think when it comes to progressive Vs linear, spring curves, ratios etc it's honestly impossible for an average guy to tell.

I'd love 2 get 2 different setups on same bikes and see if we could notice.

I don't think you're wrong wanting to learn, not for a second.


----------



## Awhitt82 (Feb 26, 2018)

weeksy950 said:


> I think when it comes to progressive Vs linear, spring curves, ratios etc it's honestly impossible for an average guy to tell.
> 
> I'd love 2 get 2 different setups on same bikes and see if we could notice.
> 
> I don't think you're wrong wanting to learn, not for a second.


Yeah for sure. I try to do research on how different suspension and linkage systems work and all the different leverage ratios. It’s pretty difficult to understand all of it. I should have a response back from Santa Cruz next week sometime as well to see what they recommend.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

I’m curious to hear what you end up with, and your observations. So please report back!

For reference, I’ve tried the stock super deluxe and an X2 on my heckler, paired with a 160 mm Zeb Ultimate 2023 up front. I prefer the stock super deluxe. I’m not a hard rider and don’t ever come close to bottoming out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhitt82 (Feb 26, 2018)

I’m thinking SC will recommend a Fox SLS linear spring, but wait and see when they respond back.

I only have experience with Fox suspension and on my Trek pairing the DHX2 with a coil conversion in the fork was night & day difference compared to air IMO. So I would think it would be a nice upgrade on the Heckler as well!

I like to get a bit rowdy on technical downhills, but no crazy jumps or huge drops.


----------



## Rusty762 (8 mo ago)

Hi Aaron, you are right about the coil in front and back. I know we chatted on You Tube, go for the SLS and tune it with spring rate. The Cascade links I am running are way more progressive then the stock links and I am running about 100lb less then what is recommended and its an SLS spring. Either way getting away from that stock rear shock is the way to go....


----------



## Awhitt82 (Feb 26, 2018)

@Rusty762 Yes we did! My bike arrived today along with a bunch of new parts. So now the fun process of stripping the Heckler down to the frame and also my current Trek and installing new parts and swapping parts over. I ended up ordering a Sprindex 500-560lb spring which the first 80% is linear and the last 20% is progressive and it's nice because you can adjust the spring rate on it.
The Cascade links are only for the MX version correct? I have the 29er....


----------



## Rusty762 (8 mo ago)

Awhitt82 said:


> @Rusty762 Yes we did! My bike arrived today along with a bunch of new parts. So now the fun process of stripping the Heckler down to the frame and also my current Trek and installing new parts and swapping parts over. I ended up ordering a Sprindex 500-560lb spring which the first 80% is linear and the last 20% is progressive and it's nice because you can adjust the spring rate on it.
> The Cascade links are only for the MX version correct? I have the 29er....


Sweet, that should work out nicely I ran a progressive spring on my Ibis mojo and loved it. The Cascade links are currently only available for the MX Heckler.


----------

